# [Heisec] Captcha-Abfragen noch immer leicht zu umgehen



## Newsfeed (4 November 2011)

Forscher haben die Sicherheitsabfragen von bekannten Webseiten wie eBay, Wikipedia und Google tetestet. Die meisten Captchas konnten sie austricksen, nur zwei von 15 konnten den Angriffen standhalten.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

